# How old is the oldest Mountain Biker you know ?



## Ted_R (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess the title says it all, I thought it would be inspiring to hear some stories of folks that continue to push the age envelope in MTB land. Pardon me if this has been done before.


----------



## ls1geezer (Jun 4, 2008)

Me, I'm 62


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Frederic Schmid is north of 75 but still south of 80--I think. As of 2010 he was still winning national championships in his age class for masters- In 2010 it was for road but he has some not too far past xc ones as well.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*My Dad*

He was born in 1927. 4 years ago he said he couldn't ride single track anymore. He made that decision after riding a chairlift and not being able to keep with the other riders going down. He took the fire roads. He ride the bike paths and logging roads.

He also dowhill skis. Last year he quit the black diamonds, sticks to blue.

The Math = 85 years


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

He will be 72 in July. He is partly responsible for getting me back into mountain biking, as I had been a rabid foaming-at-the-mouth arrogant roadie pr¡ck for 20 years before I met him. Benhur Abbasi is his name.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm 62 and slow. Not as slow as when I started at 47, though. I'm still improving - or is it my bikes keep getting better? A guy I know is 64 and easily rides my legs off. He's retired, rides 4 or 5 times a week. He's got some buddies older than him that can ride his legs off. One of them is well know around here - early seventies, I think, and still racing.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Rode with this 63 yr old dude last week. He hangs or lets you hang. His call.


----------



## Muahdib (Apr 13, 2010)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> Frederic Schmid is north of 75 but still south of 80--I think. As of 2010 he was still winning national championships in his age class for masters- In 2010 it was for road but he has some not too far past xc ones as well.


He was exactly who I was going to say. The man is incredible and I've seen him ride. Goes to show what you can do if you stay in shape your whole life.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

I am only 45, but my best riding buddy is 60. We rode in cold, rain, dark all winter. He survived leukemia 2 years ago, and buried his wife with cancer that same year. 

He never beatches about anything. Rides like every time is his last and loves every day.

He started MTB at Thanksgiving. Started road biking this spring and averages 18-20 in a small group.

Yeah, he is passionate. And one of my heroes.


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

My grandad. He is 75 years old and rides daily. Splits road and trails evenly. Last month he got hit by a car. He was more upset with the damage his bike received than the damage his body took. One tough SOB.


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

Bob is 70 ..


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Yes he is. Several years ago at the Waco Wild West 100 I had the pleasure of him speeding my me blazingly fast right at the finish line. Same time as someone almost 30 years is Junior---why no ! He rode 100 miles, I only rode 62 :thumbsup:



Muahdib said:


> He was exactly who I was going to say. The man is incredible and I've seen him ride. Goes to show what you can do if you stay in shape your whole life.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Around here, there's a guy named Al Stoller; he's retired, near 70, works part-time at LBS. He's a regular on an informal Thursday night urban blitz (that I've been on ONCE, had to cut it short due to a split rim); he's also a cancer survivor.

When he came out the other end of that, he decided he wasn't going to put off LIVING, and has been going fully balls-out ever since. He's a little crazy, but so full of childlike joy, you can't hate him. I couldn't, even when he almost put me in a ditch.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

There is a kick ass group (probably 15 total) of Cat 1 60+ racers in Texas, of which Fred Schmidt is one and my husband is another. Fred is in serious training now to participate in the Leadville 100 this summer. In a few years, they will likely have enough 70+ guys to start a separate age group. 
Don't think I'll stop turning the pedals anytime soon (63). I did one XC race this year at Palo Duro Canyon and it was great fun. 
Although I'm not particularly interested in super long races or rides, my inspiration is the endurance racer Wendy Skean, who will be 68 in July. A few years ago she completed the Breck Epic and she competes in many other races.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

My dad. He just turned 80 yesterday and still rides (and builds) trails. There was a time a few years ago when his degenerative scoliosis got so bad he could barely walk and had to rely on a walker... but he could still ride. He said it only hurt when he walked.

He got me into dirt bikes when I was 8 and mountain bikes when I was 38.

He put together an old Schwinn baloon tire bike back in the late 70s to cruise the dirt roads and trails behind our house then bought a Cycle Pro Ram, one of the original "real" mountain bikes, in the early 80s .

He bought a new bike for retirement 12 years ago (a Specialized FSR XC M5) and is still cruising the trails most every day.

He's my hero.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

the oldest and probably best mountain biker i know is 96...he goes by the mtbr handle Aquaholic


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

One of my riding buddies is around 67. The only reason I'm faster than him is because he rides an old rigid rockhopper.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> the oldest and probably best mountain biker i know is 96...he goes by the mtbr handle Aquaholic


He sure gets around well for a man of 96...:skep:


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> the oldest and probably best mountain biker i know is 96...he goes by the mtbr handle Aquaholic


Is that in dog years?


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

There's a guy I've seen riding in my local trails, he's gotta be in his 80's. The first time i saw him, I laughed/was scared. He was just casually sitting and spinning, comes up to this skinny log thats like 30 feet long, and just rides it out. My friend told me he just chills at his pace, but hits everything in the park. I was blown away.


----------



## fysioterapeut (Apr 17, 2012)

My mom. She is 61. But I am gonna keep riding until I am in a wheelchair


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

One of the coolest dudes I know and have had the chance to ride with is turning 70 this year. He and his son (who is one of the fastest guys in MI, always on the podium masters or otherwise) can be seen tearing it up regularly on West MI trails. 

I'll never forget the first time I rode with Sr...showed up on a rigid carbon singlespeed, with a carbon saddle that had the padding removed for weight savings  It didn't look comfortable, but the bike was featherlight! He then proceeded to thrash me during the ride He still rides super light bikes, but seems to favor a more plush S-Works 29er.

Niel Sr. is tough as nails and a true inspiration.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

My grandfather used to ride his bike daily 'til the last 3 months of his life. He was 67. The funny thing was he had a wooden leg below his left knee. Most people never knew he had one.

I ride with many that I believe are in their 70's but never asked. As my grandmother said "there are two ages, the one on your birth certificate and the one you feel."


----------



## Kurt J (Jul 28, 2011)

My grandpa stopped riding 3yrs ago at the young age of 89. He rode nearly every day.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

This thread gives me inspiration & confidence for the future. I'm 55, still try to ride like I did 30 years ago. Sometimes it works out, sometimes not so much. Got a new Mojo SL-R this year, figure I'll have at least 5 years on it, then who knows, when I get old, I may have to get a 29'er Hope to still be sending it well into my 70's & 80's.


----------



## Ted_R (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that has contributed so far, wonderful stuff :thumbsup:

Hopefully even more folks will chip in


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

SixtyNine


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

One of the participants in the first downhill race I took part was already 50 years old. That was October, 1976. He still rides. Do he math.

Edit: I should add that I am 66 and I have been a bicyclist since 1970. I have three FS MTBs.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Oldest guy I know who rides frequently, would be my lawyer.
He is 65, and started out like a year ago.


Magura


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

My Dad is 78 and still riding, still skiing too. A pretty good reason to live in Steamboat Springs, CO.


----------



## lanruss (Apr 22, 2005)

Honestly one of the most worthwile and inspiring threads I've seen on MTBR or anywhere else for that matter. Thank you.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

My Pops just turned 80 and he still clocks about 10 miles a day, almost every day, on his trusty GT Avalanche. In NYC usually.

Don't stop riding.


----------



## NXSVIE (Dec 11, 2008)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> Frederic Schmid is north of 75 but still south of 80--I think. As of 2010 he was still winning national championships in his age class for masters- In 2010 it was for road but he has some not too far past xc ones as well.


I sat next to Frederic at the Leadville 100 awards ceremony in 2011. What an amazing person and an amazing inspiration for everyone!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Good friend and good rider...*

Denis is 63 and rippin it up. Just did a trip to Grand Junction and Moab w him. He rode every mile I did and never went in early w some of the crew. He did have a heart attack after one of our rides a few years ago. I now carry Bayer Aspirin in my Camelbak just in case. He has taken some amazing falls over the years especially in winter and just keeps coming back


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm older than I look. Plus it helps to ride with people younger than me


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice thread. I started MTN biking 20 years ago at age 42.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

*Bob from Hurricane, Utah is a 66 year old rider!*

I met a guy (named Bob) on the Church Rocks Trail in Utah who was 66 years old. You can read Bob's story by clicking:Church Rocks Trail ... Red Splender in Saint George, Utah (page 2)


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Friend is 70. Still skis and rides with us. Does very well!


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

Fred Schmid just added another national title this past weekend at XC Nats in Idaho. 75+ (he's 78). I'm 20+ years his junior and have been passed by him at some races before. Plus he's just an all around good guy, always a pleasure to chat with.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

They're all my heroes. I hope and pray I will still be biking when I'm that age, and older. Hopefully biking will allow this to happen...


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Cool thread:thumbsup: I race with some guys who are incredibly inspiring and fast in their late 60s.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

We have several guys who are 70 or close to it in our local road club and these guys sometimes kick my butt going up hills. My current group of MTB riding buddies averages about 55.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

my dad's 65 this year, had a heart transplant and i've been trying to get him riding with me. he used to own a custom frame manufacturing company in the 70s here and in cyprus. i've had him riding with me a few times, i keep trying to get him to come out to the trails with me, but he says he's too old. i'm like you're old, but you have a 23 year old heart lol


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

mtbscott said:


> Fred Schmid just added another national title this past weekend at XC Nats in Idaho. 75+ (he's 78). I'm 20+ years his junior and have been passed by him at some races before. Plus he's just an all around good guy, always a pleasure to chat with.


yes, and rode the rock garden at the end, to top it all off. He is off to Leadville in a few weeks and will likely better his Leadville PR. 
Go, Fred!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

awesome


----------



## MarkEasthill (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks to all you who posted here! I'm almost 55 & struggling to regain my mtb fitness. Due to a long healing process from groin surgery, i had to almost completely stop cycling for over 15 months. Yesterday i went to our areas awesome bike park, Duthie Hill & had a good bit of fun, despite still being a long way from even having moderate MTB fitness. Anyway, this forum post gave me a huge amount of inspiration. I decided not to sell my 2 mtn bikes & not just do only road cycling the rest of my life. Thanks again for the great stories!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I have an older riding buddy-another Bob-this one just turned 72. He rode his age in miles (on the road) as he has every year for quite a while. He isn't as strong on the trails as he was just a few short years ago--heart troubles have plagued him for the last few seasons. But he had a pace maker installed(?) recently and says he feels great. I'm looking forward to hitting the trails again with him this summer! I'm 52 and I want to be like Bob when I grow up!


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

I met a 72 year old when I was road biking. He was riding his mountain bike up the road as the trail had just become too hard to do it regularly. It is an 8 mile ride up with a 2,500 foot gain, so he was just doing the downhill. Of course he could have taken the shuttle but said he needed to earn it.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

The fast guy in our group is 62. He's faster than most class1 20yr olds. A major driving force behind our trail association also. There's several more in our group near or at his age, that ride regularly.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

A friend of mine is 60, and he still rides a lot. He started racing last year, so he is training a lot now. I can barely keep up with him anymore, and he has over 20 years one me. I was floored when he first told me how old he was. I figured he was mid-forties at most. He was 58 at the time.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

70 and he regularly blows most people 20 - 25 years younger away. Guess his roadie body has a lot to do with his speed.


----------



## Oldtimermtnr (May 3, 2015)

I will be 67 this month. Started man biking 3 yrs ago when I bought a Specialized Camber. Last week I ordered a Norco C 7.1 really looking forward getting it later this month. As well I enjoy riding my Specialized roubaix road bike but enjoy the man bike more. 

Joe


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

72, not 70! I rode with the guy yesterday in a group ride at Allaire and found out was older than I thought, not that it slowed him down any.....


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

A guy on my street is mid 60's. He hits the trails every single day. He's an absolute machine. He looks more healthy than many people half his age.


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

Right now it's me, at 62, coming up on 63, but I don't really get to mt bike ride that much. I try to ride my bike a good deal, but for real mt biking I have to go to San Angelo STate Park or our ranch. I have a couple of really good excuses for not doing more real mt bike rides. None related to health.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm old enough for medicare and know a few guys as old or older who can hammer the tough stuff. Me, not so much. I rode a few years back with a guy in his 70's who wasn't very strong - but hell, was still out there.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

"I had to wait 110 years to become famous. I want to enjoy it for as long as possible." Jeanne Louise Calment (1875-1997) This witty French woman was the oldest living documented person.

I wish that I could remember my age. I know the age of my bike. So that equates nicely for me, thanks to my failing memory. So, I'm 4 years old when I'm on my bike! ... and I ride like it too. 

Warren.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm 69, hardly the oldest I know of. A pair of twin brothers, both in their mid-seventies, can smoke me up any hill.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I help run a bi-weekly trail ride event for women. Last time around, 10% of our riders were over 50!!!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, there's hope for me yet! Great stories everybody. The oldest mountain biker I know is a mere 48 years old.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Old enough to know better, but still try. Old enough to kick your a$$. And get off my lawn.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

my dad who is rapidly approaching 75. he's still rocking the seven duo 29er as well.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

This thread rocks. I plan on retiring early and riding as long as I possibly can. Sounds like I can count on at least another 30-40 years.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

never mind


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm glad I stumbled across this thread, I'm feeling old and it's great to read about people older than me still riding. I'm 55 and didn't start riding trails until I was 51. I ride a Hardrock I've spruced up a bit on really rooty trails and my old bones don't mind. I can see a full suspension bike in my future someday but for now I'm sticking with my hardtail and loving it.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Add me to the list of people who are happy to have come across this thread - just last night, after a ride, I was saying that, as the oldest person in the parking lot, I was starting to kind of feel out of place. But, it seems that I've got plenty of riding years ahead of me! Yay!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Having never been fast after the first 10 minutes of a ride, and having attained retirement age (although still working), I have gotten glacially slow. So I ride like an old man. And I don't enjoy suffering as much as I used to. I rely on the modest skills I accumulated over the last 18 years of riding to minimize the energy needed to negotiate the obstacles and inclines of the trail. On the easy parts, I go into slo-mo, saving every drop of energy for the next hard section. And I like it - it's relaxing, enjoyable, and I now wonder why I ever tried to go fast in the first place.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Mookie said:


> Wow, there's hope for me yet! Great stories everybody.* The oldest mountain biker I know is a mere 48 years old.*


Dude! You need to get out more. 

My inspiration is Wendy Skean. 
When I saw a picture of her in mountain bike action about 15 years ago, I was riveted to my seat. A woman, my age, mountain bike racing, AWESOME!

I think she is now 70 or 71, rocks long endurance races and shows no signs of stopping. Leadville under 12 hours? Check!
Finished Breck Epic? Check!

These are her recent races: 
April 2013 - Julian Death March 50 miler- 1st 60+
July 2013 - Tahoe Trail 100K
Nov. 2013 - 6 Hours of Temecula - 3rd co-ed 60+
Feb. 2014 - 24 Hours Old Pueblo - Women's Open Single Speed 3rd
I just got caught up on her blog. Her 2015 attempt at Old Pueblo ended when a racer attempted to pass and hit her handle bar, resulting in badly bruised ribs, but I'm sure there are races in the future this summer.

you can follow her at wendyskean.com


----------



## dedmann (Dec 6, 2011)

I have an older fella that rides daily. His name is King Mitten (not kidding). He literally wore out a older haro fs. Now we have him on a Santa Cruz tallboy. My man is 86 years old, lives alone, and rides desert single track. Whatta STUD!


----------



## sarah morin (May 8, 2015)

Steve tilford of course hhh Steve tilford is why we ride guys !! exept him , no one deserves to be the oldest one , he's professional .


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

sarah morin said:


> Steve tilford of course hhh Steve tilford is why we ride guys !! exept him , no one deserves to be the oldest one , he's professional .


My DH has a guy crush on Steve Tilford. Don't forget Ned Overend, who just won the Iron Horse Omnium in Durango last weekend. They may not be the oldest, but they are the oldest still hanging with the pros.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm just starting out at age 52. 

What a great way to get exercise!


----------

